# Overclocking Project E8400



## swifty151 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi I am getting some new parts for my machine in less then a week and want to try and overclock my cpu. I will give you a full list of my system parts that I will be using. Once again I wont have these until 2/17 however I thought id just get the basics out of the way so I could answer any of your questions before I begin overclocking and hopefully you can help me because I am a noob overclocker thank you for your time.

*CPU*: Intel E8400 @3.0GHZ
*CPU HEATSINK*: Rosewill RCX-Z940-SL 92mm 2 ball cpu cooler w/arctic silver 5 thermal paste.
*PSU*: Corsair CMPSU-750TX 750 watt 
*RAM*: 4GB Kingston HyperX DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) 5-5-5-15 2.2v
*MOBO*: Foxconn P45A S
*GPU*: MSI Radeon 5850 1GB 
*CASE*: Antec Nine Hundred two black steel

Well there is my specs let me know if you have any questions about hardware and I hope to talk to someone soon about overclocking in small increments and find my sweet spot with my CPU so it will be nice and stable I will also update with CPU temps at idle once computer is finished thank you again for your time. :wave:


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

Don' think i have heard of foxconn mobo's before, so i cant comment on their OC ability.

You have a solid PSU that should give good stable power to your machine.

How much of an OC are you looking for?

I would just bumb up the FSB until something gives, then juice up the voltage (NOT by much though) could kill it. Push the FSB a bit more, then stability test it for around 2 hours using prime 95. 

It is more likely that your RAM will stop your cpu reaching its full potential.

Burrell


----------



## swifty151 (Feb 9, 2010)

why would my ram stop it? will it get to hot? And yeah im just hoping to get it from 3ghz to a stable 3.2or3.4or3.6 as long as its safe i dont in any way want to hurt it i just want to give it a little bump and learn a little more about overclocking along the way.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I have an e8400 and they are good at overclocking, however foxconn mobo's are rubbish so it may hold you back aswell as the Kingston ram might

You will definetly get to 3.2GHz (there is no need it that though as it is too small to notice a difference) 3.5 will be safe but with that mobo and ram you may struggle after that

I have my e8400 at 4GHz, if you click on my system under my name you will see my parts, you would get better results if you went for a good motherboard from Asus or Gigabyte.

Get a better heatsink too, the name rosewill and computer parts doesn't go well together


----------



## swifty151 (Feb 9, 2010)

I thought this ram was pretty good whats wrong with it?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

swifty151 said:


> I thought this ram was pretty good whats wrong with it?


Kingston ram isn't that good of a make, it'll do for now but you would get better results with corsair, geil blackdragon or OCz

Some rams handle overclocking just and some ram can handle it well. Your ram will do but I would consider getting a better motherboard.


----------



## swifty151 (Feb 9, 2010)

I agree that the motherboard isnt that good for overclocking but im not looking to be the overclocker of the year i just want a small bump. I would like to get it to 3.4 or 3.6 which even with this board I think can be done and if not oh well ill live for now but I think buying a whole new motherboard just to overclock this cpu seems silly when I could just buy a new motherboard with A faster cpu then overclocking wouldnt be needed. I dont know I still think you guys are off your rocker about kingston as far as ive ever known it was high quality ram but thats ok I believe you by the way happy valentines day :heartlove


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

swifty151 said:


> I agree that the motherboard isnt that good for overclocking but im not looking to be the overclocker of the year i just want a small bump. I would like to get it to 3.4 or 3.6 which even with this board I think can be done and if not oh well ill live for now but I think buying a whole new motherboard just to overclock this cpu seems silly when I could just buy a new motherboard with A faster cpu then overclocking wouldnt be needed. I dont know I still think you guys are off your rocker about kingston as far as ive ever known it was high quality ram but thats ok I believe you by the way happy valentines day :heartlove


I didn't say it was crap it just isn't that great.

The 8400 is designed for overcloking if you have the E0 stepping version, with the right combo in the BIOS you will get a good OC result however if you want to get to 3.6GHz you will need a good cooler and nothing made by rosewill is good.


----------



## swifty151 (Feb 9, 2010)

here ill show you it lol since its already on its way here and the it im speaking of is the rosewill cooler a lot of people say it does a great job.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835200026


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Let me know what its actually like when you have it installed and have overclocked.

Rosewill are known for making really bad power supplies and bad names stick in the IT industry it would be good know if they can actually make anything that is good.


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

I can't stress enough how pleased i was with my Corsair H-50, it is a bit more than the cooler you posted a link to but will out perform any air cooler you can find, and is maintanence free.

It is cheaper than most air cooler and outperforms all.

This will let you get some owesome OC's

Burrell


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

burrell said:


> I can't stress enough how pleased i was with my Corsair H-50, it is a bit more than the cooler you posted a link to but will out perform any air cooler you can find, and is maintanence free.
> 
> It is cheaper than most air cooler and outperforms all.
> 
> ...


they are good coolers, i use a tuniq tower myself and have my e8400 @ 4GHz with no bother at all.


----------



## swifty151 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah I know what you mean about rosewill the funniest part about that is I currently have a rosewill 500watt psu :laugh: and I have been really scared that something crazy will happen with it but honestly ive had it for a little over 3 years and its ran a 7900GTX,8800gts,ati4850,and finally my 8800gt, lol maybe Im lucky but I will feel a lot better when I get my corsair 750 watt in my system but yeah I will post some temp specs with stock air to this rosewill and hey at least i bought some arctic silver 5 thermal paste see I mix the best with the not so best lol. And by the way I have read a ton of reviews that support what you said about my kingston hyperx ram :sigh: but oh well what can you do live and learn, but anyways I get these parts in 2 days then we will go from there and btw when I overclock do I need to just change my FSB or do I need to change voltage at the same time I dont know what to do I have coretemp and prime 95 to test it but i dont know how to start this.


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeh!

Just up your FSB, till something gives, then if you want even more speed maybe up the voltage a little then try and get some more speed out of it. (dont go crazy on the voltages though, you could kill it!

Keep an eye on your temps throughout!

I recommend Speed Fan OR CPUID HWmonitor

Burrell


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

dont use speedfan to monitor temps it is totally inacurate HWmonitor and real temp are good.

Please dont overclock with the rosewill, rosewills are renowned for taking other components with them when they fail. I have seen this personally atleast 10 times wher a rosewill will start to fail and over volt the motherboard and/or ram and then the user needs a new motherboard and ram.


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> dont use speedfan to monitor temps it is totally inacurate HWmonitor and real temp are good.


Speed fan reports the same temps as HWmonitor for me...

Burrell


----------



## swifty151 (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh no dont worry I wont do any sort of overclocking until I get the corsair psu.


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

As much as pressing the power switch puts your PC in danger with these PSU's!!! They have been known to take out other components as well. As stated by "greenbrucelee"

Burrell


----------



## swifty151 (Feb 9, 2010)

lol and i have had one for over 3 years and through more then one build lol I live on the edge oh well as long as it doesnt fry my system today or tomorrow ill be good cause i get all my new stuff on wednesday


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

burrell said:


> Speed fan reports the same temps as HWmonitor for me...
> 
> Burrell


I usually use real temp especially for 45nm intel core 2 duos, set the TJ max to 95 and you have the most accurate reading.

The e8400 has had difficultys with mobos not reading the temps correctly so setting the TJ max to 95 gives a more accurate reading.


----------



## swifty151 (Feb 9, 2010)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm well so much for everyones theory about great power supplies..... I put in my new corsair 750 watt and it was DOA..... Put in my 3 year old 500 watt rosewill power supply and my new system fired right up. guess I wont be overclocking for awhile and btw my rosewill aftermarket cpu cooler is keeping my e8400 at 28 degrees Celsius hmm so much for name brands huh guys.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

swifty151 said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmm well so much for everyones theory about great power supplies..... I put in my new corsair 750 watt and it was DOA..... Put in my 3 year old 500 watt rosewill power supply and my new system fired right up. guess I wont be overclocking for awhile and btw my rosewill aftermarket cpu cooler is keeping my e8400 at 28 degrees Celsius hmm so much for name brands huh guys.


even good makes fail.

All you need to do is a search on the internet to find out how crap rosewill power supplies are and why the company isn't trusted by people who actually work in IT.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

swifty151 said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmm well so much for everyones theory about great power supplies..... I put in my new corsair 750 watt and it was DOA..... Put in my 3 year old 500 watt rosewill power supply and my new system fired right up. guess I wont be overclocking for awhile and btw my rosewill aftermarket cpu cooler is keeping my e8400 at 28 degrees Celsius hmm so much for name brands huh guys.


Take what advice is given brother. Theres a reason why you have to search for corsair on the egg and not rosewill. The egg doesnt want you to have the best for you. Just the best for them. Cosair has 100s of 100s of reviews on their psu's. Not to mention all the other people that never write one.

Imo buying an aftermarket aluminum cooler seems pointless. You can buy a Copper one for about 10 more bucks and run way cooler underload. My stock intel HS kept my cpu at 45-50c underload at 2.9ghz. 

Have a 100% copper one that keeps it at 49c at 3.6ghz. Its an E5200 and both chips are 45nm tech so temps should be about the same.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

MonsterMiata said:


> Take what advice is given brother. Theres a reason why you have to search for corsair on the egg and not rosewill. The egg doesnt want you to have the best for you. Just the best for them. Cosair has 100s of 100s of reviews on their psu's. Not to mention all the other people that never write one.
> 
> Imo buying an aftermarket aluminum cooler seems pointless. You can buy a Copper one for about 10 more bucks and run way cooler underload. My stock intel HS kept my cpu at 45-50c underload at 2.9ghz.
> 
> Have a 100% copper one that keeps it at 49c at 3.6ghz. Its an E5200 and both chips are 45nm tech so temps should be about the same.


Agreed


----------



## swifty151 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok I have my new power supply in and all that great stuff and I currently have my E8400 @ 3.4 ghz ran prime 95 for over an hour never broke 54 degrees celcius according to realtemp 3.4 with my distance to Tj max set at 95 let me know what you think should I keep going to 3.6 or should I leave it be how hot is 54 degrees considered is that hot let me know thanks


----------



## swifty151 (Feb 9, 2010)

@MonsterMiata btw I did take the advice that was given I rma'd my psu and got another one that works, I just thought it was funny that all these guys had been telling me is that how bad my current PSU was then I get the top grade and it failed LOL. I wasnt mad or trying to be a jerk about it I just thought it was funny.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

swifty151 said:


> @MonsterMiata btw I did take the advice that was given I rma'd my psu and got another one that works, I just thought it was funny that all these guys had been telling me is that how bad my current PSU was then I get the top grade and it failed LOL. I wasnt mad or trying to be a jerk about it I just thought it was funny.


I was in the same shoe as you a few weeks ago. had a rosewill green series. Psu ran great except for one problem. The +12v rail was at 12.8v  Got the corsair here a week later and im much happier with it. 5 year warranty vs 2 year. I would personally have a good psu show up dead vs a bad one overvolting my system. One dead psu to rma or a slew of parts that will have to be bought all over again because of a faulty psu.

These guys are here to help you. Not make you spend money on useless junk. This site isnt popular because the people are shady. Some food for thought.

Glad everything worked out for ya though :beerchug:


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

swifty151 said:


> Ok I have my new power supply in and all that great stuff and I currently have my E8400 @ 3.4 ghz ran prime 95 for over an hour never broke 54 degrees celcius according to realtemp 3.4 with my distance to Tj max set at 95 let me know what you think should I keep going to 3.6 or should I leave it be how hot is 54 degrees considered is that hot let me know thanks


I believe tj max for a 45nm cpu is 100. That stuff doesnt matter anyways. just watch distance to tj max. Thats the important one. Try not to let it drop below 35-40ish.


----------



## swifty151 (Feb 9, 2010)

my distance to tj max is right now 42 what does that mean? oh and I have it at 3.6 now btw with 55 with prime 95 running now for half hour. And btw I agree with you lol I know its a good psu I was just pissed when it showed up dead but oh well this one is running great, and who knows could have been the shipper ups brought it to me from New Jersey and I live in Idaho lol, I have no idea why new egg sent it from there but oh well. Let me know about that tj max distance thing cause nobody said anything about watching that.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Its suppose to represent the thermal shutdown temp. But at around 70-75 degrees your cpu will actually start to slow down. So anything below 65c or above 35tj max are good temps


----------



## swifty151 (Feb 9, 2010)

ok thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the thermal junction for 45nm CPUs is 95 it says so on the real temp website.

Basically if all cores tj max hit 0 your screwed


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> the thermal junction for 45nm CPUs is 95 it says so on the real temp website.
> 
> Basically if all cores tj max hit 0 your screwed


That weird. Do a quick search and you will see intel has E8xxx listed as 100tj max. Not that it matters anyway cause you cant actually change the setting.

You can just change what the current temps will show.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

MonsterMiata said:


> That weird. Do a quick search and you will see intel has E8xxx listed as 100tj max. Not that it matters anyway cause you cant actually change the setting.
> 
> You can just change what the current temps will show.


I see you are correct. When they first came out I got the e8400 it was stated that it was 95. Another thing to add is that the e8400 has bad temp sensors so getting the actually proper temperature of it is extremely difficult especially from the BIOS or anywhere else.

I don't think they ever fixed the issue either.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> I see you are correct. When they first came out I got the e8400 it was stated that it was 95. Another thing to add is that the e8400 has bad temp sensors so getting the actually proper temperature of it is extremely difficult especially from the BIOS or anywhere else.
> 
> I don't think they ever fixed the issue either.


E5200 is the exact same way. My temps are stuck at 36/42. So anything below that idk whats going on :laugh: 45 and up though its very accurate.

I also noticed something wierd with my chip. I thought all E5200 past 08 had M0 stepping. Mine doesn't. Stepping is a R0. Suppose to be better or what?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

MonsterMiata said:


> E5200 is the exact same way. My temps are stuck at 36/42. So anything below that idk whats going on :laugh: 45 and up though its very accurate.
> 
> I also noticed something wierd with my chip. I thought all E5200 past 08 had M0 stepping. Mine doesn't. Stepping is a R0. Suppose to be better or what?


I am not sure I know the E0 stepping chips are the best especially for the E8400 but not sure about other chips.


----------



## swifty151 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hmm not sure all I know is when i have tj max at 100 the temps look higher but even at that they havent broken 56 degrees celcius after about an hour of prime 95 then about 5 hours of dragon age origins lol anyways I seem to be very stable at 3.6 I had to adjust the voltage to 1.86 for it to run at 3.6 however but everything seems fine.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

swifty151 said:


> Hmm not sure all I know is when i have tj max at 100 the temps look higher but even at that they havent broken 56 degrees celcius after about an hour of prime 95 then about 5 hours of dragon age origins lol anyways I seem to be very stable at 3.6 I had to adjust the voltage to 1.86 for it to run at 3.6 however but everything seems fine.


When you change it you don't actually change anything. You just change what you see as the actual temp. If you watch when you change it the distance to tj max never moves. You could set it to show 10c for all it cares.

Thats why distance to tj max is the important one. sense its a 45nm cpu and going of what intel says is tj max your temps more than likely are around 56c which is still very good given the fact that most games wont ever stress the cpu to this level


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

swifty151 said:


> Hmm not sure all I know is when i have tj max at 100 the temps look higher but even at that they havent broken 56 degrees celcius after about an hour of prime 95 then about 5 hours of dragon age origins lol anyways I seem to be very stable at 3.6 I had to adjust the voltage to 1.86 for it to run at 3.6 however but everything seems fine.


when you run the full stress test on prime95 after overclocking you should do it for atleast 6 hours. A game will not stress the cpu enough to test wether your overclock is successful.


----------



## swifty151 (Feb 9, 2010)

ok thx just a question though if i leave it for 6 hours and something was to happen would it fry my system?


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

It won't fry your system, you will most likely just get a BSOD and the computer will restart.
That means your voltage isn't high enough for the cpu, or the ram cant handle it, or the motherboard can't handle it.

if you have a problem and up the cpu voltage a bit and the problem remains then you may have to adjust the ram timings manually, or just back off the overclock a bit.
If you have a problem though I'm sure we can help to find why and fix it here=]


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

swifty151 said:


> ok thx just a question though if i leave it for 6 hours and something was to happen would it fry my system?


no as *crucial*said. If prime detects an error it will automatically stop the test to prevent damage to the cpu.


----------



## swifty151 (Feb 9, 2010)

yes it has automatically stopped after 1hour 30 minutes i got a BSOD and then I upped my voltage and I still had it crash after about the same amount of time running prime 95, hmm not sure what to do but the funny thing to me is that after it crashed twice I returned everything to default settings and the weird thing is that after turning my cpu from 3.6 back to 3.0 my temps remain the exact same according to real temp 3.4 and core temp is that weird to anyone else I would assume it to go down hmm and btw my temp never got above 58 celcius ive heard anything under 62 is gravy, well any tips would help one thing im really confused about is, is when do you know to specifically turn up volts on ram or cpu or northbridge I mean when do you say ah must be the ram or ah must be northbridge hmm and im not sure I can change my timings on my ram havent noticed anything in the bios  however I do know that this Foxconn p45a-s isnt anywhere near the top of the list for overclockers so if I cant do it no problems......


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

It might be your ram giving out.
at the default BIOS settings underclock your ram, then overclock your processor.
This will put your ram at a lower clock when you get to 3.6ghz.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

it will probably be the ram at fault.

what speed of ram do you have?

if its 1066MHz then do not let it go below 800MHz if it 800MHz then do not let it go below 667 with both never let it go above their speeds reagrdless of wether your changing the ram voltage or not.


----------



## swifty151 (Feb 9, 2010)

lol I overclocked my ram to 667 and yes its 1066 my mobo wouldnt post after that. Unfortunatly I wasnt aware of the clear cmos on my mobo so I bought a new mobo and went with a amd phenom x4 955 deneb pretty sure ill be happy with it hmm my bad, but on the flip side go a newer quad processor I was going to soon anyways so whatever thx guys


----------

